# Chicken liver



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Couple of questions about chicken liver.

1- I have heard of a few different ways to catch cat with liver. The first was to put garlic powder on the liver. Tried it and they seem to love. Second was Kool aid. I don't want to steal anyone's ideas but was just wondering what else was out there.

2-My girlfriend's dad got us some spawn sacks to hold the livers on the hook, but haven't used them yet. Just wondering if anyone else has used them and if they seem to work.

3-I was also wondering if anyone has ever used beef liver for bait. I was just wondering because it would be easier to hold on the hook.

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I have tried garlic salt but not kool aid, the garlic salt didnt improve my catches when fished side by side with just reg chick liver, I personally dont think it matters, if a catfish smells the liver hes gonna hit it if hes hungy. I fished almost exclusively with lver for years because of its availibility but now will hardly ever use it because fresh cut/whole/live shad WILL produce bigger cats. As for beef liver yea I tried it and didnt have any luck. When I cant get fresh shad (cast net) then I try cut bluegill, and then as my last option I get liver. Hope this helps


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Know what I used to catch them.spoiled bacon.man that stays on hook and the flavor last.but now I never want catch cats thus never go for them.Carp to hit it.try it and see if it works for you.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with Steelwolve,no outside flavoring needed,chicken liver is tried and proven as one of the best catfish baits in the world. I would never reduce to a different type just because of hook stability-keep your livers ice cold but not frozen and use about 1/2 of a whole at a time. Steelwolve is also right -fresh cut shad for channels (bigger fish) are unbeatable-this is their daily diet.the bags probably do help hold the livers for you,they are fragile-when you cast be gentle.good luck!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I have tried adding a hint of garlic. I dont think it really matters, If you fish with chicken liver, I would just skip the adding and fish with it. I havent fished with chicken liver in sooo long, I just use cut shad. Cut shad is the way to go, oh and I do believe that it does produce big cats as well.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I just heard of a few different ways and wondered what the general consensus was. I will probably just stick to the basic liver and shad deal.


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

when i use liver i always tie it in sacs, that stuff never comes off.


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Pantyhose, I rarely use liver but back when I did I would keep a package of pantyhose in there, the only down side is trying to get it off the hook when you want to add more into it


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have to agree with the others, chicken liver usually always catches cahnnel cats, but if are after some to brag about you have to try cut shad.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Fresh cut shad or will those packages at walmart work?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a big believer in adding some scent to chicken liver . Have had it proven to me to many times that sometime something different is what it takes . My 2 favorite scents to add are "clove Oil" and "Anise extract" Give these a try sometime . Just add a cap full into a container and shake up .

As far as the spawn sacks are concerned , they may be a good investment .  Would same alot of liver from being thrown off for sure . I always tried to go to a meat market and buy my liver as well . It was alot fresher and more firm . FYI , never freeze the liver you are going to use for bait . It seems to break it down and make it mushy . Good luck !


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

marinescco said:


> Fresh cut shad or will those packages at walmart work?


To add to that question, I kept some shad that I accidentally snagged earlier this year while fishing below the spillway Grand Lake. I cut them up and froze them. How will this compare with "fresh cut" shad? (I only tried it once so far, with no luck).


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Fresh is best! Frozen will do if that's all you've got, they tend to get mushy. You can only thaw them once, usually.
Don't waste your money on the packaged ones.
Get a castnet, learn to throw it in your yard. Once on the water you can have enough shad for a whole year.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

yup, the packaged crap at wally world is a rip-off. no smell/oil yeller bellies won't even hit that junk.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the good info guys.


----------

